# Off Duty Carry - Do you?



## Guest

Had a few recent discussions about carrying off duty. I found it interesting. Was curious how many of you on here do? There's always that argument "don't take your work home" and don't let the two worlds collide. How do you guys feel about it? Personally I feel it's the time you'll need it the most, that you wont have it. Any particular reason you have/haven't chosen to make the commitment?


----------



## GARDA




----------



## Guest

Yes, unless I'm going to be consuming alcohol. I like to have some sort of social life.


----------



## Guest

The criticism I've rec'd from some others ...incuding family was the infamous "oglh you're just paranoid" interestingly enough, I was almost robbed a few weeks back. No the gun wasn't shown, but hey, glad it was there.

Sent from my Droid Razr Maxx using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

RookieBlue said:


> The criticism I've rec'd from some others ...incuding family was the infamous "oglh you're just paranoid" interestingly enough, I was almost robbed a few weeks back. No the gun wasn't shown, but hey, glad it was there.


My wife used to have that attitude....now, she asks if I'm carrying when we go out, to make sure I have it.


----------



## Guest

That's awesome. 

Sent from my Droid Razr Maxx using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

I'm sure a MSP member will chime in, but isn't it mandatory for a Tpr to carry 24/7? With the exception of consumption of alcohol. 

Sent from my Droid Razr Maxx using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose

I carry every place I can legally do so. It's not about being paranoid, it's about being prepared for anything that may happen.

I figure it's not a question of if I will need it...it's a question of when I will need it. The other thing you said about not taking your work home...yeah, but if someone intent on doing me or my family harm follows me home or finds me when I'm at home, I fully intend on taking appropriate action.

I don't understand people that are on the job that don't carry all the time. You are trained to respond and act appropriately in a crisis situation...not to pull the wool over your eyes and go "baaaaa!"


----------



## GARDA

It's not any more mandatory then being forced to wear your body armor while on-duty, but
just because alcohol is being consumed off-duty doesn't mean fate won't call upon you either... and yes, I know the consequences.

No one needs to know you have it until a life needs to be saved, including your own.
As the saying goes... I'd rather be "Judged by twelve, then carried by six."


----------



## Guest

GARDA said:


> It's not any more mandatory then being forced to wear your body armor while on-duty, but
> just because alcohol is being consumed off duty doesn't mean fate won't call upon you either... and yes, I know the consequences.


I've heard too many horror stories and witnessed too many stupid things when guns and alcohol are mixed.


----------



## GARDA

Delta784 said:


> I've heard too many horror stories and witnessed too many stupid things when guns and alcohol are mixed.


As often as I have heard that sentiment, I am also a realist and a survivalist...
In fact, my family depends on it. Bad Juju can happen anywhere and at anytime.
I'd rather have my concealable insurance policy on me if and when this occurs.

Let no man go to his grave thinking... "if only I had been carrying".


----------



## Guest

GARDA said:


> As often as I have heard that sentiment, I am also a realist and a survivalist...
> In fact, my family depends on it. Bad Juju can happen anywhere and at anytime.
> I'd rather have my concealable insurance policy on me if and when this occurs.
> 
> Let no man go to his grave thinking... "if only I had been carrying".


We all make choices in life, and if you're willing to deal with the fallout if you're drunk in a bar and your gun falls out or is otherwise exposed, then good luck to you. I personally know of a lot more people who have done stupid shit (cops and civilians alike) with guns while drunk than I know of anyone who has thwarted a robbery or a mass shooting.


----------



## 263FPD

If I'm carrying, I might have a beer and no more. If I'm going to have a "few" I choose not to. I fully understand where Garda is coming from and I don't completely disagree. It's a choice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lofu

Almost Always


----------



## HuskyH-2

Cz


----------



## Guest

I always carry. Likewise I have chosen to drink less. A sharp mind is as important as the weapon one carries. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sdb29

Always. My drinking days are pretty much over anyhow-nothing to do with whether I'm carrying or not.


----------



## Guest

Mrs. Q5 haha. That's great. 

Sent from my Droid Razr Maxx using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

Lots of interesting answers and good points made. What's your favorite concealed weapon of choice? Glock 27 seems to be popular with an IWB holster. Also know a few places where officers strap this to ankle as a backup firearm.

Sent from my Droid Razr Maxx using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwflatbed

If you do a search you will find threads that have already covered this subject.


----------



## Guest

Received. 

Sent from Droid Razr Maxx via Tapatalk


----------



## USM C-2

Pretty much always. We have a rule against carrying while drinking, but I'd rather (hypothetically speaking) catch a rule violation than a bullet. 

But, if I can't keep a clear head, then the Glock goes in the car. Fortunately, I can do that here.


----------



## 7costanza

I ran into a friend a while back ( he's le), he was wearing sweatpants and a sweatshirt. I asked him if he was wearing an ankle holster, simply because I didn't think carrrying concealed was possible with what he was wearing and I always talk up the importance of CC with my friends . He basically laughed it off with a no don't be paranoid type of comment. Less than two weeks later he got shot twice and nearly died while off duty not carrying, just a story to think about.


----------



## LA Copper

Same for me, everywhere I go.

With the advent of people shooting their ex-girlfriends, ex-wives, and ex-bosses, and stuff like school and theater shootings, we'd be remiss not to carry. It's not just to stop bad guys from robbing us or someone else, it's also to protect ourselves and our families from the all the psychos out there.


----------



## Hush

As Lt.Col Grossman puts it, if you leave your house without your gun, everytime you see a fire extinguisher, a fire alarm, a smoke detector, or a hydrant, remind yourself "the firefighter is more professional than me."


----------



## 7costanza

You forgot the bbq grill,the bunkbed, the Play Station and the snuggy...


----------



## Auxofficer

Both me and the wife rotfloao!!! My brother is a ff and he always gets that response from me.... Must be tough! Although honestly I couldn't do it ... I tried on his gear and almost had a panic attack!! Back on the topic ..,I always carry but feel obligated to go to the range at least every other week to be skillful . I think personally, carrying is nice but if you haven't shot in 7 months you may not be as sharp. Just my ¢.02 sorry for the grammar typing between trips on the phone


----------



## Auxofficer

On a side note not I'm not Leo or aux Leo anymore (that's another story) but I know what types are out there and get the empty threats daily at work and outside of work not a chance I'm taking!


----------



## PBC FL Cop

We are mandated to carry off-duty by policy and I follow orders ...I tried on firemans gear last night, a pillow and blankets and I slept great...


----------



## Guest

PBC FL Cop said:


> We are mandated to carry off-duty by policy and I follow orders ...I tried on firemans gear last night, a pillow and blankets and I slept great...


Holy roflmao


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> I ran into a friend a while back ( he's le), he was wearing sweatpants and a sweatshirt. I asked him if he was wearing an ankle holster, simply because I didn't think carrrying concealed was possible with what he was wearing and I always talk up the importance of CC with my friends . He basically laughed it off with a no don't be paranoid type of comment. Less than two weeks later he got shot twice and nearly died while off duty not carrying, just a story to think about.


That's awful. Just another thing to think about for people who are on the fence.


----------



## Auxofficer

I kinda left that wide open didn't I?!as am I with this comment


----------



## Guest

Speaking of which. You know how many damn people including other leo's said when I was trying get started "go be a firefighter everyone loves a firefighter. People hate cops" my god shutup ha.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I carry two guns with me at all times...


----------



## csauce777

7costanza said:


> I ran into a friend a while back ( he's le), he was wearing sweatpants and a sweatshirt. I asked him if he was wearing an ankle holster, simply because I didn't think carrrying concealed was possible with what he was wearing and I always talk up the importance of CC with my friends . He basically laughed it off with a no don't be paranoid type of comment. Less than two weeks later he got shot twice and nearly died while off duty not carrying, just a story to think about.


Sweatpants, fleece pants, running pants, etc should not be an excuse. I always had plenty of excuses because, well, frankly I was too lazy to strap on a piece when I just took one off from work.

A fellow Masscop turned me onto this little item...






The Ruger LC9, 9mm.

Now it goes everywhere with me, including in my sweatpants pocket. Just like this...








It disappears even in your favorite fluffy pants, but if you need it, its ready and willing to unleash 8 rounds of 9mm hot ones.


----------



## Guest

GARDA said:


> It's not any more mandatory then being forced to wear your body armor while on-duty, but
> just because alcohol is being consumed off-duty doesn't mean fate won't call upon you either... and yes, I know the consequences.
> 
> No one needs to know you have it until a life needs to be saved, including your own.
> As the saying goes... I'd rather be "Judged by twelve, then carried by six."


Exactly. While no guy says "I'm planning on getting drunk and doing something with my gun tonight, thus getting shitcanned", I think either you're a douche or not and that needs to be addressed before you decide if you're ever going to carry a firearm off duty. Part of the decision is deciding what your purpose in carrying is. If it's to give you more off duty police gear in case you feel the need to get involved in an off-duty arrest, I think you need to have a conversation with some level-headed veteran officers and reevaluate your "job" when not working.

I've been the victim of an armed robbery, so I know these things can and do happen. That said, it's not why I carry. I don't fear violence upon me. While I pitty the next guy that pulls a knife on me, I carry off duty because I don't want to be in a restaurant / mall / gas station and have to go home saying "If I just had my gun, that shooting / attack would have been a lot different". I don't know if I'd ever be able to forgive myself if someone lights up a McDonalds while I'm stuffing my fat face with a Big Mac, and because I was too lazy to strap on some heat I couldn't at least try to save lives.

How different would the Colorado movie theater massacre be if someone was carrying a firearm? 200+ people watching that movie. Even in Mass statistically at least a few would have had an LTC. A few people definitely could have but chose not to carry a firearm that night. We can only presume that the outcome would have been a little different if rounds were flying back at James Eagan Holmes.

I don't expect to ever be able to make that difference, but I don't want to be in the position where I'm saying "what if".



Hush said:


> As Lt.Col Grossman puts it, if you leave your house without your gun, everytime you see a fire extinguisher, a fire alarm, a smoke detector, or a hydrant, remind yourself "the firefighter is more professional than me."


Grossman is the reason I reevaluated my carrying, and is why I have the "I don't want to have to think 'What if I brought my gun today?' mindset".

Chief Brooks (now Norwood PD, formerly Wellesley D/C) taught a block of instruction to my academy class regarding off-duty carry which reinforced my mindset.

Regarding what I carry: I have three usual carries.

I have a 229 that I bring when I'm feeling like carrying a cannon. It's huge and hard to conceal, so I have to toss a big sweat shirt on or something. This is my least-carried weapon, but my favorite. I'm a surgeon with that thing.
I have a Glock 27. This is my most commonly carried firearm. Occasionally I carry an extra mag w/ +1 extension in my support side pocket, but that's rare.
I have a Ruger LC9 that I carry when I need to deeply conceal the firearm (pocket carry) if I need to minimize the chance of being "made", such as when at school (someone seeing it "print" on my clothes) or a social setting where someone might brush up against me. If I carry this, I always keep a spare mag in my support pocket.
There's a lot to be learned about the Cornel Young Jr. shooting case in Providence. One, unless you're saving a life, you're better off being a witness, not intervening. Two, you need to be able to positively ID yourself as a police officer. Not only for responding units, but what about the other off-duty guy that's in the restaurant that doesn't know you're a cop. What if that other off-duty thinks you're also partaking in the slaughter? Whenever I carry off-duty, I keep a badge on a neck chain in my support pocket. That way I can deploy it while holding my firearm, and can help to identify myself better than holding up my wallet. I don't have a badge wallet. I have no desire to show off my tin every time I'm buying the aforementioned Big Macs.


----------



## Guest

csauce777 said:


> Sweatpants, fleece pants, running pants, etc should not be an excuse. I always had plenty of excuses because, well, frankly I was too lazy to strap on a piece when I just took one off from work..


Bellyband. Awesome way to carry when wearing stretchy pants that can't support the weight of a gun. If anyone wants one, PM me. I can get them at a decent price.


----------



## csauce777

GMass said:


> Bellyband. Awesome way to carry when wearing stretchy pants that can't support the weight of a gun. If anyone wants one, PM me. I can get them at a decent price.


The LC9 is fairly well supported I've learned even in my favorite fleece pants pocket. Can you find out what the bellyband oversize charge would be for us "horizontally enhanced" fellas?


----------



## Guest

csauce777 said:


> The LC9 is fairly well supported I've learned even in my favorite fleece pants pocket. Can you find out what the bellyband oversize charge would be for us "horizontally enhanced" fellas?


PM sent


----------



## Auxofficer

I wear pajama pants to run to the store .. Tie the string tight and good to go! Bodyguard .380 iwb but I'm not crazy about the trigger pull... How is that lc9??


----------



## Hush

Sweatpants? Belly band, holster T-shirt, or thunderwear.


----------



## Guest

Auxofficer said:


> I wear pajama pants to run to the store .. Tie the string tight and good to go! Bodyguard .380 iwb but I'm not crazy about the trigger pull... How is that lc9??


It's a slight improvement over the Bodyguard, but not by too much. It's a purpose gun for me, and it's purpose isn't being a fun gun to put 3-400 rounds through every trip to the range.


----------



## csauce777

GMass said:


> It's a slight improvement over the Bodyguard, but not by too much. It's a purpose gun for me, and it's purpose isn't being a fun gun to put 3-400 rounds through every trip to the range.


Nope, but it beats the BG380 if the purpose is putting a few down range at an active shooter while enjoying the latest Mel Gibson flick at your local cinema.


----------



## ArchAngel2

Always, everywhere, unless I am going out drinking


----------



## mpd61

csauce777 said:


> Nope, but it beats the BG380 if the purpose is putting a few down range at an active shooter while enjoying the latest Mel Gibson flick at your local cinema.


Neither of those pocket pussies is ideal for that....


----------



## csauce777

mpd61 said:


> Neither of those pocket pussies is ideal for that....


Ideal? No. But we were discussing the issue of various firearms suited for concealed carry, and in my comment, specifically for carry in more comfy and less feasible clothes.


----------



## 263FPD

Auxofficer said:


> On a side note not I'm not Leo or aux Leo anymore (that's another story) but I know what types are out there and get the _*empty threats*_ daily at work and outside of work not a chance I'm taking!


 I take nothing for granted.

While I may not be huge on carrying if I am going to imbibe, I do advocate for carrying otherwise.

This entire week me and the ex have been taking turns at Children's Hospital with my oldest daughter. I have been going to Boston every other 24 hours. I have been "strapped" 100% of the time. One of the nice things that these rooms have, are programable safes just big enough to fit a pistol (holster and all). So when I do decide to go to sleep for the night, I can throw it in there, set the combo, lock it and that's all.

My little Kahr 45 has been with me for three nights here. Today, Kimber came out for a breath of fresh air and out of my home safe. YES I AM A HUGE .45 FAN.


----------



## pahapoika

LTC is hard to get and easy to lose.

that's why most of the time it's safely locked up.

and since it's "conditional with employment" far too important to risk.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Q5-TPR said:


> . I just got a S&W M&P 9 Shield for Mrs Q5. I like it so far. I will be putting some rounds through it next week, report to follow.


It's a pretty decent gun. My wife rented one last week and put a couple of hundred rounds through it and instantly fell in love. I went back a few days later and tried it myself.

The only issue I have is that it's super lightweight, but that's more me being use to a G30 off duty carry than anything else.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Wolfman said:


> Well, since I am perfectly safe no matter where I go and there are always police around to protect me and since guns are icky and scary and bad and kill little babies and kittens, I never carry a gun. I don't even like saying the word. I say "dog kennel" instead. If I even see a gun on TV it makes me empty my bowels and vomit uncontrollably. Aw shit, I just said it. Gotta get a mop and some Febreze.


Oh snap.

For me, G27 IWB.

Like Delta, if I'm going boozing it stays at home.


----------



## Guest

Glock 26 IWB for me.

We were carrying 9mm's when I bought it, which is the only reason why I didn't opt for the G27 or G33. I do carry Cor-Bon ammo, so the velocity and muzzle energy are very close to conventional .357 SIG ammo.


----------



## CPT Chaos

When I'm walking my Pomeranians, I usually carry my .40 caliber coyote repellant. If I'm wearing my winter jacket I have a can of capstun, a knife and a small maglight.
Booze = The Beretta stays home in the safe, always.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Q5-TPR said:


> When seconds count, the Police are only minutes away....... And I carry a gun because a State Trooper is too heavy..... And I carry a .45, because they don't make a .46..... I carry a hangun becuse I'm not expecting trouble. * If I was expecting trouble, I would carry my rifle and my shotgun.....*
> 
> Ahhhhh... the cliches......


.....and lots of friends with rifles and shotguns


----------



## Guest

Para, btw you're the reason I have to keep shutting avatars off. I view this forum too frequently in public lol


----------



## Guest

Q5-TPR said:


> And I carry a gun because a State Trooper is too heavy


They sure are.

(sorry, couldn't resist).


----------



## CPT Chaos

They should not make uniforms that big.


----------



## 263FPD

Delta784 said:


> They sure are.
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist).


Yes, but.., He is like the equivalent if Desert Eagle. Large, and useless on a low key operation because its damn near impossible to conceal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grn3charlie

GMass said:


> Para, btw you're the reason I have to keep shutting avatars off. I view this forum too frequently in public lol


Shhh, don't blow it for us.


----------



## Guest

I have a handgun for every occasion, small ones like the Seacamp .32ACP, large ones like the M1911A1 .45ACP and everything else in between and I carry all the time, everywhere. Better to have a gun and not need it, than to need a gun and not have it.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

I'm with "263" .45 is the way to go-(hope your daughter's doing better). Also have a gun for every occasion-lately it's been SW99 compact in .40 (ammo's FREE!) I'm usually DD so I only have just one with dinner, don't like to be impaired, just in case...


----------



## Guest

Wow this thread really tookoff! Happy it did. Nothing like straightforward honest answers from a brotherhood of Professionals. Love the feedback. I knew there was a reason I stuck around here besides laughing at whacker central forum


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> They sure are.
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist).


Oh damn!!! PAT must have been a bitch, or he's grandfathered in! Anyways back on topic. Kahr CW9 in a fobus paddle holster here. Barely a print with jeans and a polo shirt.


----------



## 263FPD

RookieBlue said:


> Oh damn!!! PAT must have been a bitch, or he's grandfathered in! Anyways back on topic. Kahr CW9 in a fobus paddle holster here. Barely a print with jeans and a polo shirt.


Regardless of what this man looks like (which is a shame) I am sure that at one time or another, He has paid his dues.


----------



## Irishpride

24/7 unless I'm drinking. I refuse to be a victim


----------



## LGriffin

I carry on behalf of those who do not. Those like Wolfman, who has been on the warpath fashioning little more than a headdress since the Victoria's Secret scandal surfaced.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

263FPD said:


> Regardless of what this man looks like (which is a shame) I am sure that at one time or another, He has paid his dues.


I don't know about his dues, but he's paid his dinner bill...


----------



## Guest

He wouldn't look nearly as bad if he didn't ratchet his belt on like that.


----------



## 263FPD

PBC FL Cop said:


> I don't know about his dues, but he's paid his dinner bill...


You don't get that fucking heavy by paying on this job, but i have seen a few guys blow up like a mother fucker when they started to eat at certain places "Just because it was free or heavily discounted."


----------



## LA Copper

corsair said:


> I have a handgun for every occasion. Better to have a gun and not need it, than to need a gun and not have it.


Me too; I have my Beretta 9mm for Summer, for Spring, for Winter, and for Fall. I like having the 16 rounds off-duty also. I carry my Beretta everywhere 'cause apparently unlike most of you guys, I'm too cheap to buy lots of guns (although I do have a S&W 9 shot 9mm back-up gun for when I'm working).

I guess I spend my extra money on plane tickets so I can come back there and see the Homeland, kinda like I'm doing right now.


----------



## GreenMachine

My family gets VIP security detail when I'm off duty with a .40 subcompact XD.


----------



## Guest

Very true. He's probably assisted a friend or family member of mine. Heavy or fit they do the job.


----------



## Guest

263FPD said:


> Regardless of what this man looks like (which is a shame) I am sure that at one time or another, He has paid his dues.


Very true. He's probably assisted a friend or family member of mine. Heavy or fit they do the job.


----------



## LGriffin

Delta784 said:


> They sure are.
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist).


You're all just jealous! That's some HOT side boob.


----------



## 263FPD

LGriffin said:


> You're all just jealous! That's some HOT side boob.


FUPA


----------



## Hush

Another often overlooked option is off-body carry. Take the sweatpants example. If youre wearing sweatpants in public, to the casual observer you will probably appear to be a homosexual, and thus a fanny pack would not look out of place, with the added advantage of providing the support and space to carry a larger gun and extra ammunition.


----------



## samadam78

thoughts on the bodyguard 380? especially compared to the M&P shield 9


----------



## Guest

samadam78 said:


> thoughts on the bodyguard 380? especially compared to the M&P shield 9


My opinion is that 9X19 or .38 Special should be the minimum for a self-defense round.


----------



## Irishpride

samadam78 said:


> thoughts on the bodyguard 380? especially compared to the M&P shield 9


I just recently got a BG .380 and I have an M&P .40c. The Shield is nice enough but in my opinion it's too big to pocket carry like the BG. I prefer the feel and the mag capacity of the M&P compact over the shield and if I'm carrying IWB I find the M&P compact is a good size for me. Either way in my mind the bodyguard is a great summer carry pocket gun but if I carried the shield I would have to use a IWB/OWB holster


----------



## Auxofficer

Bodyguard is light and easy to conceal but I really don't like the long trigger pull. Breaking point in my opinion should be a bit closer. But that being said not a bad gun once you are accustomed


----------



## Auxofficer

I'd like to try that lc9 though...


----------



## lofu

Hush said:


> Another often overlooked option is off-body carry. Take the sweatpants example. If youre wearing sweatpants in public, to the casual observer you will probably appear to be a homosexual, and thus a fanny pack would not look out of place, with the added advantage of providing the support and space to carry a larger gun and extra ammunition.


I've come to assume that the only people carrying a fanny pack these days are either not all there, or packing heat.


----------



## Goose

All you guys are weenies with your pocket pistols...I carry a full size M&P and more layers for a total of 51 rounds of heart-stopping bonded copper and lead goodness.


----------



## Auxofficer

I love my full sized m&p but in August in a tee shirt and shorts its not worth worrying about " printing " ... Always with the elbows in at the waist and arms in front of me playing with my ring ... Wifey walking on my right.... Maybe I go overboard but why take a chance with some tree hugging Harvard sq type screaming gun omg!! Is that Eco friendly lead?! So that's when the .380 comes out...


----------



## Irishpride

I may be a weenie but a small gun In the pocket is a lot better than a large gun in the safe if I can't comfortably carry and conceal it. Don't get me wrong my primary off duty carry is my M&P .40c, (in a Crossbreed Supertuck IWB) but the Bodyguard definitely has a purpose and its a pretty good little pistol.


----------



## Dan Stark

Hush said:


> Another often overlooked option is off-body carry. Take the sweatpants example. If youre wearing sweatpants in public, to the casual observer you will probably appear to be a homosexual, and thus a fanny pack would not look out of place, with the added advantage of providing the support and space to carry a larger gun and extra ammunition.


I found his theme music! Don't ever ask how I know of this band. EVER.

http://www.myspace.com/thesweatpantboners


----------



## GARDA

Irishpride said:


> *...a small gun In the pocket is a lot better than a large gun in the safe if I can't comfortably carry and conceal it.*


Yep. _Sans_ roscoe means (at best) you'll end up being one hell of a witness for the prosecution,
or (at worst) you'll be relegated into the obituaries as just another slain spectator.


----------



## Killjoy

samadam78 said:


> thoughts on the bodyguard 380? especially compared to the M&P shield 9


Just bought an M&P shield in 9mm a couple of months ago from my good friends over at First Defense Firearms (shameless plug) and I have to say it exceeded all of my expectations! First off, the gun is so thin! It absolutely vanishes in an inside the pants holster, and is very low profile even in a conventional belt holster. I wear mine under an untucked t-shirt with no worries about concealment. It runs very well at the range as well, with nary hiccup in a little over 300 rounds, with much of that being old black talon and other miscellaneous ammo. The best part is it freakishly accurate! I installed an apex trigger to rid myself of that horrible mass-compliant trigger and now the thing is a laser gun; we're talking 4-5 inch groups at 15 yards offhand from a gun with a 3-inch barrel and corresponding short sight radius. Smith definitely has a game-changer with this particular gun.

I never thought I would say this, but it might end up replacing my beloved Smith 638 .38 bodyguard as my primary off-duty piece, but its too early to call.


----------



## LGriffin

samadam78 said:


> thoughts on the bodyguard 380? especially compared to the M&P shield 9


Just not a fan as it doesn't conceal much better than my Sig .40c


----------



## samadam78

I had g27 and it didn't conceal worth a shit which is my concern with the M&P....btw happy thanksgiving everyone...


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Just a thought on the .380-got a Walther PPK clone (apparently the Iron Curtain ignored patents) that is easy to conceal-pocket or ankle holster, but an absolute BEAST to shoot. I shoot a lot, and believe me, while I don't discount the need, F the haters and go with what you feel comfortable shooting, that has enough ummph to sit the bad guy down. As far as a 'profile" usually the only people who'd recognize it are LEO's. Plus for the most part, bad guys don't use holsters, just stuff it in the budge or in a pocket of their baggy jeans.
While open carry may cause an uproar, a T-shirt untucked can cover it enough, and in the summer, cargo shorts offer extra room for magazines


----------



## GreenMachine

frank said:


> All you guys are weenies with your pocket pistols...I carry a full size M&P and more layers for a total of 51 rounds of heart-stopping bonded copper and lead goodness.


How many spare mags are you carrying?


----------



## Goose

GreenMachine said:


> How many spare mags are you carrying?


Two. M&P 9mm has 17 round factory mags, and I don't live in a neutered state.


----------



## topcop14

Bewteen none and 1. When carrying my S&W Air Light TI one speed loader.


----------



## NEPS

Some years ago I realized that, hey, I'm no firearms expert, and the pistol I shoot the most, am best with, and have the fewest legal restrictions with, is the duty .40, so I carry it, holstered, on the belt, off duty, pretty much all the time. Yeah, sometimes I print. So shoot me. Most people don't notice nothing about anything anyways.

But I do have a nostalgic soft spot for pictures of my old friend the speedloader. Thanks, topcop.


----------



## Hush

For those with stubbies, anyone use speed strips over speed loaders?


----------



## Guest

Hush said:


> For those with stubbies, anyone use speed strips over speed loaders?


I did when I carried a J.

Posted while GL 90 § 13B


----------



## Goose

I use speed strips, although unfortunately the only time I practice with them is at the range. It's easier to carry strips than speed loaders, and a lot of guns won't work with speed loaders unless you shave down the grips.

Hell, one of my cylinders doesn't eject brass if it's in a certain position since the rim of the brass catches on the stock grips.


----------



## topcop14

For some reason my favorite guns are snub nose revolvers. My first was a model 60, Now my 342. Some day I will get my hands on a 2 1/2 " model 19. Dont know that I will carry it but I think it is the coolest looking revolver around. And shit I think the muzzle blast alone frome one would be enought to make most bad guys give up.


----------



## Killjoy

> For those with stubbies, anyone use speed strips over speed loaders?​


Yes, I carry a couple of extra speed strips in my pocket. They are considerably less bulky than speed loaders.


----------



## Killjoy

> For some reason my favorite guns are snub nose revolvers. My first was a model 60, Now my 342. Some day I will get my hands on a 2 1/2 " model 19. Dont know that I will carry it but I think it is the coolest looking revolver around. And shit I think the muzzle blast alone frome one would be enought to make most bad guys give up.


You just wish you were William Petersen in "To Live and Die in LA":


----------



## 7costanza

Thanks KJ, now I'm going to have the To live and die In LA song stuck in my head all day.


----------



## Guest

Hush said:


> For those with stubbies, anyone use speed strips over speed loaders?


When I carried a S&W Model 60 off-duty, I carried 4 speed strips. 2 in each pocket.


----------



## topcop14

Killjoy said:


> You just wish you were William Petersen in "To Live and Die in LA":


Never seen it, should I watch it.
also on my wish list is a model 27 3.5"


----------



## Guest

topcop14 said:


> Never seen it, should I watch it.


GREAT movie, although it does way over-dramatize the law enforcement role of the US Secret Service.


----------



## Dan Stark

Currently on my wish list
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57783_757781_757781_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y


----------



## sdb29

Delta784 said:


> GREAT movie, although it does way over-dramatize the law enforcement role of the US Secret Service.


Plus you get to see a young Jane Leeves from Frasier in lingerie and scenes with lesbian overtones.
And what guy doesn't like lesbians ?


----------



## mpd61

topcop14 said:


> also on my wish list is a *model 27 3.5"*


Awesome N frame classic!!!! Of course the "economy (no less quality) version, M28 4" would carry no less well. That sumbitch you've pictured there is probably an "S" serial number judging by the "diamond" grips, which if original, make it born before 1968. But then again what the hell do I know....


----------



## topcop14

Q5-TPR said:


> Good luck finding one! I have been searching for a REASONABLY priced, good condition Model 19 for YEARS and have been unable to find one.......


I can dream can't I !!!!!!!


----------



## sdb29

Hey as long as we're soliciting guns I'm looking for a S&W Model 64 square butt 4" heavy barrel for reasonable coin. If you have one or know of one shoot me a pm.


----------



## Guest

sdb29 said:


> Hey as long as we're soliciting guns I'm looking for a S&W Model 64 square butt 4" heavy barrel for reasonable coin. If you have one or know of one shoot me a pm.


Should have bought it when you had the chance.....my first police gun is sitting in my bedroom lock box.


----------



## sdb29

Delta784 said:


> Should have bought it when you had the chance.....my first police gun is sitting in my bedroom lock box.


Yeah I know. But I needed the $135. For something else at the time that was very important. Damned if I remember what it was, though.


----------



## mpd61

sdb29 said:


> Hey as long as we're soliciting guns I'm looking for a S&W Model 64 square butt 4" heavy barrel for reasonable coin. If you have one or know of one shoot me a pm.


http://smith-wessonforum.com/guns-s...us-s-w-model-64s-38spl-no-lock-225-350-a.html


----------



## Guest

sdb29 said:


> Yeah I know. But I needed the $135. For something else at the time that was very important. Damned if I remember what it was, though.


Sometimes I wonder who ended up with my issued Glock 19 and 2 P-226's (9mm & .40 S&W). I didn't get a chance to buy the G19 since I resigned and the BHA Police were still using them, but I had the chance to buy the 2 SIGs. I don't regret not buying either of them.


----------



## sdb29

mpd61 said:


> http://smith-wessonforum.com/guns-s...us-s-w-model-64s-38spl-no-lock-225-350-a.html


The only ones left are DAO or round butt, but thanks for spotting it.


----------



## 7costanza

I used speed strips( took the advice from someone on here) when I ccarried a S&W 442, I think I gave them away to Q5 though. As for To Live and Die In LA , I watched it last week, it happened to be on. Its a decent flick, stands the test of time. I just thought Peterson showing his sausage was not needed, I mean seriously why would they throw sausage exposure in a perfectly good movie.


----------



## sdb29

Delta784 said:


> Sometimes I wonder who ended up with my issued Glock 19 and 2 P-226's (9mm & .40 S&W). I didn't get a chance to buy the G19 since I resigned and the BHA Police were still using them, but I had the chance to buy the 2 SIGs. I don't regret not buying either of them.


I know what you mean- after the Model 64 we had Ruger Service Sixes, and after that the Glock 19 and then a long line of Glock 23's. (I think they've given me three so far) Once we transitioned away from revolvers the romance or intrigue was gone. Now it's just another tool, sort of like a plumbers wrench that might save my life some day.


----------



## Guest

sdb29 said:


> I know what you mean- after the Model 64 we had Ruger Service Sixes, and after that the Glock 19 and then a long line of Glock 23's. (I think they've given me three so far) Once we transitioned away from revolvers the romance or intrigue was gone. Now it's just another tool, sort of like a plumbers wrench that might save my life some day.


Yeah, there was something special about a revolver. Probably because with most departments, you kept your revolver until either you or it died or retired. I carried a revolver as a full-time cop for only about 5 years, but I have much more of an emotional connection with that than any of the semi-autos I've been issued.


----------



## Goose

Delta784 said:


> Yeah, there was something special about a revolver. Probably because with most departments, you kept your revolver until either you or it died or retired. I carried a revolver as a full-time cop for only about 5 years, but I have much more of an emotional connection with that than any of the semi-autos I've been issued.


My first gun was a Sig P229...I loved that thing and carried it pretty much everywhere even though the trigger pull on it sucked. I finally wised up and bought a full size M&P 9mm and got a SMOKING deal on it.

I wanted a M&P full size in .40 or 9mm for the last five years, and I decided on the 9mm about a year ago and finally picked it up about six months ago.

The Sig now sits in my toolbox. It's a nice gun, but I don't miss it. I'm not sure that I can trust Sig's quality control anymore. It will probably become my travel gun.


----------



## NEPS

I liked the _To Live and Die in LA_ book as well, and Gerald Petievich's other books about Treasury agents in LA.


----------



## Code 3

Great thread. Good replies!


----------



## wwonka

csauce777 said:


> The LC9 is fairly well supported I've learned even in my favorite fleece pants pocket. Can you find out what the bellyband oversize charge would be for us "horizontally enhanced" fellas?


Is it mass compliant? I wanted to get the Sr9c but not on the Mass list?

Peace

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Code 3

wwonka said:


> Is it mass compliant? I wanted to get the Sr9c but not on the Mass list?
> 
> Peace
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Yes it is.

BSR9C-10L is on the list.


----------



## csauce777

Yeah the LC9 was on, then pulled, and is now on again I believe. Its a nice piece.


----------



## quality617

I carry a S&W 19. It just LOOKS like a real gun. Fits everywhere. 5 shots, but that should be enough. I had to swap out the wooden grips for rubber, otherwise you can feel the recoil in your heels.


----------



## Guest

quality617 said:


> I carry a S&W 19. It just LOOKS like a real gun. Fits everywhere. 5 shots, but that should be enough. I had to swap out the wooden grips for rubber, otherwise you can feel the recoil in your heels.


A Model 19 holds 6 rounds.


----------



## sdb29

Delta784 said:


> A Model 19 holds 6 rounds.


Unless you leave one chamber empty with a rolled up twenty dollar bill in there. You know, funeral money, pardner.


----------



## Code 3

sdb29 said:


> Unless you leave one chamber empty with a rolled up twenty dollar bill in there. You know, funeral money, pardner.


Speed loaders, practice and +P hollow points


----------



## quality617

Forgive my fat fingered typing. 6 ROUNDS.


----------



## Guest

wwonka said:


> Is it mass compliant? I wanted to get the Sr9c but not on the Mass list?
> 
> Peace
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


I bought one last May. It rides in my Crossbreed many a days.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CPT Chaos

Delta784 said:


> A Model 19 holds 6 rounds.


If you have a Model 19, Five Round pistol, hang on to it, because it is really Rare!


----------



## Guest

CPT Chaos said:


> If you have a Model 19, Five Round pistol, hang on to it, because it is really Rare!


At one of my post-military security jobs, there was one guy who would only load 5 rounds into his revolver, with the hammer being on an empty chamber so it wouldn't go off if he dropped it.

I tried to explain the concept of a transfer bar safety to him, which makes it impossible for a modern revolver to fire if dropped, but it fell on deaf ears.


----------



## CPT Chaos

Delta784 said:


> At one of my post-military security jobs, there was one guy who would only load 5 rounds into his revolver, with the hammer being on an empty chamber so it wouldn't go off if he dropped it.
> 
> I tried to explain the concept of a transfer bar safety to him, which makes it impossible for a modern revolver to fire if dropped, but it fell on deaf ears.


Delta, I tried with an "Ole Timer" and to quote him "The day I can't do this job drunk, is the day I turn in my gun and my Badge"... True Story!


----------



## Guest

CPT Chaos said:


> Delta, I tried with an "Ole Timer" and to quote him "The day I can't do this job drunk, is the day I turn in my gun and my Badge"... True Story!


Oh, the stories I could tell........


----------



## CPT Chaos

There was a couch outside the Chiefs Office that wes well used on the third shift! Let's just say, broken in.


----------



## Code 3

CPT Chaos said:


> There was a couch outside the Chiefs Office that wes well used on the third shift! Let's just say, broken in.


Shit I could use one of those right now.


----------



## Killjoy

> I tried to explain the concept of a transfer bar safety to him, which makes it impossible for a modern revolver to fire if dropped, but it fell on deaf ears


Before I got on the job I frequently used to carry a Ruger SP101, and a I guy I used work used to tell me the same thing. "Kid, better load just four and leave the chamber under the hammer empty." I nodded and continued to load 5. No point explaining things to people who don't want to listen...


----------



## Desert Storm

My friends these are nothing but a LIFE STORIES....
How long will it be before the NEXT ones will be TALKING about us?
The wheel keeps on ROTATING...
Be Safe!!!!


----------



## Mr Scribbles

.^^HAHA^^ We use the Guard room lunch table instead of a wheel but same thing. Old Timers (yours truly included) sit closer to the TV (can't hear or see anymore I guess)-then regale the utes with stories of the old days, usually ending in "yup this job is GONE kid!"
True story: haven't mentioned it here, but my son's in the academy. I gave him a run down of how much it sucks, what he'll miss, blah blah blah, you all know the drill. I wanted his eyes wide open. I caught hell from Mrs Scribbles who said, enough with the stories, they are just that to him, stories. He'll only know the job as it is when he gets on, and he'll make his own stories, (cue the lion king theme music). He made his choice, and it was an informed choice, and I could not be any prouder- so much so I have even been trying to lose weight for the graduation ceremony. Got to pin that badge on! And upon his completion of Probation, I think I will purchase him a Walther PPS in 40 or S&W 99c like I've been toting since I got it last year. Bianchi belt slide under a sweater in winter or IWB holster in summer-slim profile, enough kick,and if I can manage to find- some a 12 round magazines are available.I may not tell him about Mass Cops-can't let him know ALL the secrets...


----------



## Oscar8

My Glock 23 is 98.6 degrees at all times when I'm off duty except when I'm asleep, then it's close by. In my opinion it's crazy not to.


----------



## Guest

Killjoy said:


> Before I got on the job I frequently used to carry a Ruger SP101, and a I guy I used work used to tell me the same thing. "Kid, better load just four and leave the chamber under the hammer empty." I nodded and continued to load 5. No point explaining things to people who don't want to listen...


The whole "a revolver will fire if dropped" ironically started with the first-generation Ruger Blackhawks, which WOULD fire if they were dropped and the hammer was impacted. They were all recalled and had a transfer bar safety installed, but not every owner complied with the recall.

Not that I'm in the market for a single-action revolver, but if I were, I would avoid first-generation Blackhawks (rounded trigger guard as opposed to squared-off) for that reason.


----------



## Goose

Delta784 said:


> At one of my post-military security jobs, there was one guy who would only load 5 rounds into his revolver, with the hammer being on an empty chamber so it wouldn't go off if he dropped it.
> 
> I tried to explain the concept of a transfer bar safety to him, which makes it impossible for a modern revolver to fire if dropped, but it fell on deaf ears.


Someone at one of my old departments only carried 11 rounds in his 13 round pistol magazine because he was taught not to load his rifle mags all the way in the military. 

Sent from my POS using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sdb29

frank said:


> Someone at one of my old departments only carried 11 rounds in his 13 round pistol magazine because he was taught not to load his rifle mags all the way in the military.
> 
> Sent from my POS using Tapatalk 2


When we transitioned from the revolver to the Glock back in '89 we had a few guys who refused to carry it with a round in the chamber- they claimed they were taught that in the military.


----------



## Code 3

Screw that logic. Im loading as many as possible. The one I dont load will be the one I needed.


----------



## Herrdoktor

If anyone is looking at holsters I recently bought a Bravo Concealment kydex IWB and love it for my G30.

It took a few weeks to get here, but if you are looking for other options check them out.


----------



## BxDetSgt

CPT Chaos said:


> There was a couch outside the Chiefs Office that wes well used on the third shift! Let's just say, broken in.


 I am very glad that my office has an old style door, and I don't work in a cubicle.
I always carry a full load, a friend of mine was first on scene of a S/I GSW after a chase. Problem was he was running late from the range and only topped off with 15 instaed of 16. He had a LOT of explaining to do.


----------



## Killjoy

> The whole "a revolver will fire if dropped" ironically started with the first-generation Ruger Blackhawks, which WOULD fire if they were dropped and the hammer was impacted. They were all recalled and had a transfer bar safety installed, but not every owner complied with the recall.


Actually, it started all the way back with cap-and-ball revolvers; because there was nothing to stop a sharp blow to the back of a revolver from detonating the cap, many guys would carry their cap-and-ball revolvers with all the chambers loaded with powder and ball, but leave one chamber under the hammer uncapped, as a safety measure. Colt single action army revolvers also had a fixed firing pin that sat unprotected against the primer of cartridges, which meant it could detonate the cartridge if sharply struck. Hence, it became prudent to load one chamber, skip the next one, then load four more, leaving the one under the hammer unloaded. Modern revolvers, however, with transfer-bar safety systems are completely safe to load fully.



> When we transitioned from the revolver to the Glock back in '89 we had a few guys who refused to carry it with a round in the chamber- they claimed they were taught that in the military.


Same thing for my department. Some guys I used to work with mentioned that when we went from revolvers to the 9mm Sig, some old-timers refused to carry them with a round in the chamber, claiming it was "unsafe". It became common at some barracks for the sergeants to check officers' sidearms to make sure they were chambering-up.


----------



## Killjoy

> He had a LOT of explaining to do.


How do you guys even carry off-duty with your illegal magazines? For that matter on-duty?

Look, I'm still trying to get my "NY Compliant" magazine into my M&P-9!


----------



## diddy2003

Good topic. I try to carry my M&P .40c, in a MTAC IWB holster, as much as possible. Sometimes it is too big still, and ends up staying in the safe. I almost bought a BG .380 a few months ago so I would have something a bit better to carry. The .380 round made me question the decision. The LC9 is something that sounds appealing though. It would be nice to have a small carry gun that I could also possibly run with, in a belly band.


----------



## Auxofficer

I'm gonna trade in the bodyguard for the sr9c ... I liked the bodyguard at first because it is concealable but I do not like the built in laser. I find that it comes on when holstering and unholstering or when i take it off the laser is on i assume from bending in all three holsters I have had. Also not crazy about long trigger pull. In my opinion check out something else first.


----------



## Code 3

Kahr CW9 in a fobus paddle holster. Works great when wearing my fleece jacket or a pullover. Definitely obvious print in a t shirt. But f*ck em. Ive done open carry once in a while and it terrifies me how many people DONT notice your carrying. Granted im trained to look for them on the job but still...


----------



## Oscar8

I also have a S&W Bodyguard that I carry from time to time. I bought a Blackhawk pocket holster for it. After some time I got sick of carrying a extra mag in my pocket so I started looking around for a holster that had a mag pouch on it. I cant remember what web pages it was on but I saw a picture of my holster with a mag sticking out of it.

I took a razor blade and cut the stitches on the edge of the holster. It took some stretching and working in but I managed to get the mag to bottom out inside the holster. Not only do I have an extra mag but it also helps to hide the shape of the gun. 13 rounds with the two mags and one in the tube.


----------



## Guest

frank said:


> Someone at one of my old departments only carried 11 rounds in his 13 round pistol magazine because he was taught not to load his rifle mags all the way in the military.


The first generation M-16's were prone to jamming, and the conventional wisdom back then was because loading 20 rounds into a 20-round magazine caused undue pressure, causing the jams, so for awhile it was taught to load 18 rounds.

It eventually came to light that the jams were due to using slow-burning gunpowder in the ammunition, which left behind a lot of residue, causing jams. That's why the M16-A1 and subsequent versions have the forward assist.


----------



## Guest

sdb29 said:


> When we transitioned from the revolver to the Glock back in '89 we had a few guys who refused to carry it with a round in the chamber- they claimed they were taught that in the military.


They did teach that. I was in the last Army MP School class to qualify solely on the M1911A1, subsequent classes did either both the M1911A1 and Beretta M9, and then just the M9.

We were taught to carry the M1911A1 with an empty chamber, which I did when we had law enforcement operations because they checked, but when we were deployed to the Gulf War, I had one in the chamber, magazine topped off, hammer back, on safe.

When I transitioned from a revolver to a semi-auto for my civilian police job, I had no problem carrying one in the chamber, because I thought it was a stupid idea in the military to begin with.


----------



## Guest

Killjoy said:


> Actually, it started all the way back with cap-and-ball revolvers; because there was nothing to stop a sharp blow to the back of a revolver from detonating the cap, many guys would carry their cap-and-ball revolvers with all the chambers loaded with powder and ball, but leave one chamber under the hammer uncapped, as a safety measure. Colt single action army revolvers also had a fixed firing pin that sat unprotected against the primer of cartridges, which meant it could detonate the cartridge if sharply struck. Hence, it became prudent to load one chamber, skip the next one, then load four more, leaving the one under the hammer unloaded. Modern revolvers, however, with transfer-bar safety systems are completely safe to load fully.


I meant for people currently living.


----------



## CPT Chaos

topcop14 said:


> For some reason my favorite guns are snub nose revolvers. My first was a model 60, Now my 342. Some day I will get my hands on a 2 1/2 " model 19. Dont know that I will carry it but I think it is the coolest looking revolver around. And shit I think the muzzle blast alone frome one would be enought to make most bad guys give up.


 That was my very first firearm. I just gave it to my nephew (and Godson) for Christmas. He just graduated from BCT (Army Reserve) and got his LTC. I do miss it, but I know it's in good hands.


----------



## CPT Chaos

Delta784 said:


> We were taught to carry the M1911A1 with an empty chamber, which I did when we had law enforcement operations because they checked, but when we were deployed to the Gulf War, I had one in the chamber, magazine topped off, hammer back, on safe.


If dropped with a round in the chamber, under perfect conditions, the M1911A1, could discharge because of the floating firing pin, spring combo. The Beretta, corrected this However.: MPs still don't carry one in the chamber because they are not issued "take-home" Firearms. They have to turn in a cleared weapon at the end of their shift. I'm told because of "safety" they don't want to be clearing chambered weapons to avoid accidental discharges. If I'm dating myself, please somebody update me.


----------



## Guest

CPT Chaos said:


> If dropped with a round in the chamber, under perfect conditions, the M1911A1, could discharge because of the floating firing pin, spring combo. The Beretta, corrected this However.: MPs still don't carry one in the chamber because they are not issued "take-home" Firearms. They have to turn in a cleared weapon at the end of their shift. I'm told because of "safety" they don't want to be clearing chambered weapons to avoid accidental discharges. If I'm dating myself, please somebody update me.


I solved that problem by never dropping my M1911-A1.

The whole "safe storage" thing is just ludicrous to me, since every member of my platoon during the Gulf War had both a loaded M16-A1 and a M1911-A1 at all times, we lived in a GP Medium together, and we managed to not kill ourselves or each other.

I remember coming back from a mission, dead tired, and saw a hand grenade on my bunk. I moved it to underneath my bunk, then fell into a deep sleep.


----------



## CPT Chaos

Delta784 said:


> I solved that problem by never dropping my M1911-A1.


 The next firearm I drop, will be the first one!


----------



## diddy2003

Oscar8 said:


> I also have a S&W Bodyguard that I carry from time to time. I bought a Blackhawk pocket holster for it. After some time I got sick of carrying a extra mag in my pocket so I started looking around for a holster that had a mag pouch on it. I cant remember what web pages it was on but I saw a picture of my holster with a mag sticking out of it.
> 
> I took a razor blade and cut the stitches on the edge of the holster. It took some stretching and working in but I managed to get the mag to bottom out inside the holster. Not only do I have an extra mag but it also helps to hide the shape of the gun. 13 rounds with the two mags and one in the tube.


That is a GREAT looking pocket holster!! Nice job! An extra mag is a great idea for the BG.


----------



## diddy2003

For those that belly band carry, do you guys carry compacts or subcompacts? I think my M&P .40c would be too big for that kind of carry, but I have never done it. It would be for running, hiking, and cycling.


----------



## Hush

Does the extra mag interfere with a full grip for a positive draw?


----------



## Dan Stark

My spare mag pouch for CCW. Love it!

Safariland 123 Concealment Magazine Holder, Black Plain 123-18-2

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002Q6GKPU/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_ap_am_us?ie=UTF8


----------



## Hush

I just ordered a sentinel concealment IWB single mag pouch, will post a pic/mini review. Picked up a used Raven OWB mag/surefire 6p combo rig. Very nice.


----------



## diddy2003

I picked up a Bodyguard .380 today. Nice little gun. I can't wait to shoot it. I bought the last one the place had and they received a delivery yesterday. Crazy times right now with guns and ammo.


----------



## Dan Stark

diddy2003 said:


> I picked up a Bodyguard .380 today. Nice little gun. I can't wait to shoot it. I bought the last one the place had and they received a delivery yesterday. Crazy times right now with guns and ammo.


They ran out of men's guns huh?

I kid. I kid. Almost bought one myself.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

If you got the 380 bodyguard with the laser call S&W...there is a set screw that comes loose (it holds the laser from the top undernieth the guid rod) and can lock up the pistol. S&W knows of the issue and will repair it for free. I just sent in my dads pistol yesterday.


----------



## diddy2003

justanotherparatrooper said:


> If you got the 380 bodyguard with the laser call S&W...there is a set screw that comes loose (it holds the laser from the top undernieth the guid rod) and can lock up the pistol. S&W knows of the issue and will repair it for free. I just sent in my dads pistol yesterday.


Thanks man. Do you think S&W would have addressed this with the newest made guns? Think I should just use it until there is an issue? Would hate to think it would fail on me when I need it the most . . . .

It is this one:


----------



## diddy2003

Thinking of this inside the waist:
http://www.comp-tac.com/product_info.php?products_id=61

I already have this one for the M&P .40c and its awesome.
http://www.comp-tac.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=95

And probably a belly band for when I go for a run. I don't think it will do much if I see a bear though. Probably just piss it off.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Dan Stark said:


> They ran out of men's guns huh?
> 
> I kid. I kid. Almost bought one myself.


I did, for a second, say... "WTF... He was gonna buy..." And then saw your last sentence.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

diddy2003 said:


> Thanks man. Do you think S&W would have addressed this with the newest made guns? Think I should just use it until there is an issue? Would hate to think it would fail on me when I need it the most . . . .
> 
> It is this one:


Yup! thats the same one. Im sure theyre "fix" is to just put locktite on the screw but I figured since its under warranty to let them do it. If you pull the slide off and look in the dust cover youll see the screw. Me personally , I would NEVER carry a weapon of any kind that I didnt have absolute confidence in.


----------



## Hush

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Yup! thats the same one. Im sure theyre "fix" is to just put locktite on the screw but I figured since its under warranty to let them do it. If you pull the slide off and look in the dust cover youll see the screw. Me personally , I would NEVER carry a weapon of any kind that I didnt have absolute confidence in.


That, exactly x 1000.


----------



## Irishpride

I am very confident of my Bodyguard I've put over 300 rounds through mine without an issue.


----------



## Code 3

Anyone toting the m&p shield?


----------



## Dan Stark

LawMan3 said:


> Yup


Let me know when you want an apex in that bad boy.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Dan Stark said:


> Let me know when you want an apex in that bad boy.


Mmmmm.... Apex. My .45 loves you.


----------



## Killjoy

> Anyone toting the m&p shield?


Yes.



> Mmmmm.... Apex. My .45 loves you.


 I have apex triggers in all my M&P's.


----------



## Dan Stark

Killjoy said:


> Yes.
> 
> I have apex triggers in all my M&P's.


I wish I had one in my duty gun... or do I? 

Nah... I'm FOS.


----------



## diddy2003

Guardian uniform just got a few 9mm shields in on Monday. I don't know if they are still there. Guardian is in Springfield.


----------



## USAF286

Anyone ever CC a S & W 686?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Code 3

Killjoy said:


> Yes.
> 
> I have apex triggers in all my M&P's.


Love my m&p. Amazing little heater.


----------



## Code 3

Killjoy said:


> Yes.
> 
> I have apex triggers in all my M&P's.


Love my m&p. Amazing little heater.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

USAF286 said:


> Anyone ever CC a S & W 686?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I'm talking about... Long live wheelguns!!


----------



## Johnny Law

USAF286 said:


> Anyone ever CC a S & W 686?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, in a Galco shoulder holster, under my tweed sport coat. No, I'm not shitting you.


----------



## Goose

Johnny Law said:


> Yes, in a Galco shoulder holster, under my tweed sport coat. No, I'm not shitting you.


It had elbow pads, right?


----------



## Johnny Law

frank said:


> It had elbow pads, right?


I'm not THAT old, but before I leave this job I'm going to pair that sport coat with a plaid pattern shirt like I was Fred Dryer on prime time.


----------



## USAF286

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> That's what I'm talking about... Long live wheelguns!!


Wheel gun with 7 rounds of magnum magic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF286

Johnny Law said:


> Yes, in a Galco shoulder holster, under my tweed sport coat. No, I'm not shitting you.


How was the weight? I'm in the market for a carry gun when I get back and I am looking at the 686 or model 19

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diddy2003

USAF286 said:


> Anyone ever CC a S & W 686?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one. 686 Plus. Awesome gun but it is big and heavy. Fun to shoot but I would never conceal carry it.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I'd love a 686 in a 3 or 4 inch. Just like the aesthetics... and the caliber.


----------



## Johnny Law

USAF286 said:


> How was the weight? I'm in the market for a carry gun when I get back and I am looking at the 686 or model 19
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not bad at all, but it is a large frame revolver. If the large hole to infinity at the end doesn't get the point across, the stainless and walnut make a strong statement.


----------



## PJM605

Just picked up an M&P Shield and researching some holsters. Anyone have a take on appendix carry or behind the hip? Been looking at the Comp-Tac and Crossbreed hybrids.


----------



## diddy2003

I have this Comp Tac for my M&P .40c. Its a really nice holster. Being able to adjust it to exactly what I want is a good feature. It is pretty comfortable. It comes with a soft leather backing that is nice against the skin. Mine is in a natural leather finish though. Seems like black is the only option now.
















http://www.comp-tac.com/product_info.php?products_id=95

I actually just completed the online order on this one for my new bodyguard .380:








http://www.comp-tac.com/product_info.php?products_id=61

It looks like you can get either one for the shield.


----------



## Killjoy

Using a crossbreed-style holster with my M&P shield now for a few months, and I can say its the first truly comfortable inside-the-pants rig I've worn. With the slim profile of the Shield, it slides into the kydex section easily, yet still securely. And the leather backing keeps it comfortable against the body. Drawing is still lightening quick and reholstering is a snap, because the rigid kydex doesn't collapse. Perfect combination for the Shield!


----------



## Code 3

PJM605 said:


> Just picked up an M&P Shield and researching some holsters. Anyone have a take on appendix carry or behind the hip? Been looking at the Comp-Tac and Crossbreed hybrids.


Fobus has an OWB holster I'm going to get. I'm too lazy to find a pic and link


----------



## Hush

Code 3 said:


> Fobus has an OWB holster I'm going to get. I'm too lazy to find a pic and link


 Please tell me you're kidding


----------



## Guest

Killjoy said:


> Using a crossbreed-style holster with my M&P shield now for a few months, and I can say its the first truly comfortable inside-the-pants rig I've worn. With the slim profile of the Shield, it slides into the kydex section easily, yet still securely. And the leather backing keeps it comfortable against the body. Drawing is still lightening quick and reholstering is a snap, because the rigid kydex doesn't collapse. Perfect combination for the Shield!


I have a friend (FAM) who CCWs a 229 every second of his life in a crossbreed and absolutetly loves it.


----------



## Expendable-1

International Handgun Leather. Why would you spend all that money on a gun and then carry it in a cheap plastic holster that will destroy the finish...

http://shop.ihlusa.com/product.sc?productId=113&categoryId=3

It is worth the wait.... If I was a cop, which I'm not, but if I was, this is the brand of holsters I would carry all my guns in off duty, as their quality is TOP shelf...

Just my $.02, do what you want...


----------



## Hush

Cant go wrong with the crossbreed, I've got 2! I'd also recommend a raven concealment vanguard 2 for the shield (if they're in production yet) easy on, easy off, very small profile.


----------



## PJM605

Thanks for the feedback. At first I was kind of set on appendix carry but now I'm thinking 4 o'clock may be the way to go.


----------



## Hush

I like both. Nice to be flexible, depends on attire, size of the piece (or your gun ) and whether you'll be doing a lot of sitting. Appendix tends to conceal better and has a faster draw, but doesn't work for every situation. Its much easier to access in the car, less concern about printing when bending at the waist....but less comfortable to bend at the waist.


----------



## Code 3

Hush said:


> Please tell me you're kidding


Yes. IWB only way to go.


----------



## Guest

Code 3 said:


> Yes. IWB only way to go.


But I'm getting fat and have no extra room in any of my pants or shorts....


----------



## Hush

Code 3 said:


> Yes. IWB only way to go.


I meant about buying a fobus


----------



## Code 3

Hush said:


> I meant about buying a fobus


Bad luck with them? I had one before it wasn't bad. Worked well with a loose shirt or windbreaker


----------



## Code 3

GMass said:


> But I'm getting fat and have no extra room in any of my pants or shorts....


Ill trade you my slim figure for your better cardio and running


----------



## Irishpride

I absolutely love my Crossbreed Supertuck Deluxe holster for my M&P 40c. Without a doubt the most comfortable IWB holster I've ever used.


----------



## Goose

GMass said:


> But I'm getting fat and have no extra room in any of my pants or shorts....


Buy bigger pants and don't fill them up next time, fatass.  I went from 190 back to 175 in two months by keeping track of what I am eating and working out a little more.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hush

Code 3 said:


> Bad luck with them? I had one before it wasn't bad. Worked well with a loose shirt or windbreaker


 Those plastic folders paddle holsters?


----------



## Code 3

Hush said:


> Those plastic folders paddle holsters?


Yeah


----------



## Hush

So many better options for just a bit more.


----------



## Hush

You want OWB or IWB, leather or kydex, do you NEED a paddle holster to take on and off, or do you just like having that feature? You'd be amazed what a real holster, combined with a decent belt can feel like. And something like a crossbreed can make even a full sized pistol disappear.


----------



## Code 3

Hush said:


> You want OWB or IWB, leather or kydex, do you NEED a paddle holster to take on and off, or do you just like having that feature? You'd be amazed what a real holster, combined with a decent belt can feel like. And something like a crossbreed can make even a full sized pistol disappear.


I like the convenience of pulling it right out of the waist and putting it in my locker. Then after shift just drop it back on after i change. I know a lot of guys who wear uniforms to and from. They usually undo their pants belt and have to slide a pancake holster on and off. Such a pain. However i have never tried the crossbreed.


----------



## Killjoy

No offense, but fobus is garbage. Where the holster joins the paddle is cheaply riveted on and extremely weak. It can be snapped off with not much force. I personally hate paddle holsters; I've seen guys practicing presentations at the range with paddle holsters and have the entire rig come out, paddle and all, leaving their gun encased in the holster. To me, its more comforting to know my holster is firmly attached to my belt. As Hush said, if you absolutely had to have one, there are much better choices available.


----------



## sdb29

Watch this:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDeKtgkZKmQ


----------



## Guest

Killjoy said:


> No offense, but fobus is garbage. Where the holster joins the paddle is cheaply riveted on and extremely weak. It can be snapped off with not much force. I personally hate paddle holsters; I've seen guys practicing presentations at the range with paddle holsters and have the entire rig come out, paddle and all, leaving their gun encased in the holster. To me, its more comforting to know my holster is firmly attached to my belt. As Hush said, if you absolutely had to have one, there are much better choices available.


I have a fobus paddle revolution I use to/from work only. It's a better design than the 12$ holster. Not by a ton, but the paddle has a belt ridge and grippy material, and the holster is better formed so the gun goes in/out easier.


----------



## diddy2003

justanotherparatrooper said:


> If you got the 380 bodyguard with the laser call S&W...there is a set screw that comes loose (it holds the laser from the top undernieth the guid rod) and can lock up the pistol. S&W knows of the issue and will repair it for free. I just sent in my dads pistol yesterday.


Around 4 minutes in to this video, the BG failed due to that screw you mentioned:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

I just got the pistol back, their repair was to put blue loc tite on the screw......


----------



## Guest

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I just got the pistol back, their repair was to put blue loc tite on the screw......


Which will be more than effective. In a prior life, we used blue loctite to secure the alignment screws in a 1/2 million dollar machine that was junk if they came loose.


----------



## Hush

Blue loctite is important for ANY screw on something important, from optics to holsters. 
As stated above, paddle holsters are weak at 2 crucial points. Holster to belt, and paddle to holster. Not to mention they stick out. One of those uncle mikes suede holsters with the metal clip would be better. A belt holster you could leave on your out of work pants would also work. What kind of gun are you carrying, and how much are you willing to spend? 
IWB is easier to conceal, but there are plenty of OWB holsters that would suit your needs, much better than a fobus paddle (or blade tech that comes with the M&P range kits) Serpa is also junk for both quality and safety reasons, banned by FLETC but still favored by those who don't know better, or havent seen them fail multiple different ways. You've come to the right place, we can help.


----------



## Hush

My first and only stop at most gun stores is the used holster bin, and Ive found some gems. What gun, and what side do you carry on?


----------



## Code 3

Hush said:


> My first and only stop at most gun stores is the used holster bin, and Ive found some gems. What gun, and what side do you carry on?


 Don't believe this was directed to me, but I am a lefty with a 9mm m&p shield.


----------



## Hush

Paddle fobus for the shield?


----------



## Code 3

Hush said:


> Paddle fobus for the shield?


 Paddle style, doesn't have to be fobus. I liked the serpa style. At least there's some retention with that. Passive retention on the fobus isn't my fav.


----------



## Hush

Raven Concealment Vanguard 2. $35, easy on and off, tuckable.


----------



## GuardTheGavel

I carry off duty all the time. I can count on more than two hands how many times I have run into former "clients" while out at Walmart or out at dinner. Luckily I have not had any issues with them or anyone else... yet.


----------



## BxDetSgt

The upside down thigh holster is my favorite place to put my weapon.


----------



## Goose

BxDetSgt said:


> The upside down thigh holster is my favorite place to put my weapon.


Are you wearing capris again?


----------



## pahapoika

BxDetSgt said:


> The upside down thigh holster is my favorite place to put my weapon.


man, i'm getting slow.

took 30 seconds, then i got the visual...........ewww


----------

